# Is ACH.exe a spyware? [RESOLVED]



## Jacob (May 30, 2007)

Not sure if ach.exe is a spyware or a legitimate part of the Adobe product line. Shall I allow it to contact the "outside world"? I do get a warning from Zone Alam.

Thanks,

Jacob


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Is ACH.exe a spyware?*

If you mean *AHC*.exe then that's the Adobe Help Center. As long as you have a legitimate copy of the Adobe software (not pirated) then the file is safe.

Do you have any antivirus/malware software installed?


----------



## Jacob (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Is ACH.exe a spyware?*



koala said:


> If you mean *AHC*.exe then that's the Adobe Help Center. As long as you have a legitimate copy of the Adobe software (not pirated) then the file is safe.
> 
> Do you have any antivirus/malware software installed?


Thank you very, very much. Now I can tell my firewall software to allow this program.

Jacob


----------

